# Rheinwoche - An unusual annual race



## sailmax (May 27, 2011)

Every year there is an amazing race for 3 days down a section of the Rhein in Germany. The racers are accompanied by a very large boat that provides accommodation and catering. Boats are varied and include small yachts, dayboats, single and double handed dinghies.

This year there was inadequate water! so the race was transferred to the Mosel. I'd highly recommend going - we were the only UK entrant, but were given the warmest of welcomes and the most rousing of cheers when - to cut a long story short - we won!

See Rheinwoche 2011 - Here is a translation










Youtube video of our last race:


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This sounds like a race locally on the Columbia, IIRC "3 dams" or some such thing. Start in E Wa, race down to Portland OR 40 some miles away, included going thru some locks etc going down river! Most boats are trailerable on some way shape or form, about 18-24' or so.

Marty


----------



## sailmax (May 27, 2011)

Thanks Marty,

I'm very interested in finding out more about this sort of interesting race - even if the are rather further afield than I usually go.

We have also just done the Three Rivers Race in the Norfolk Broads an epic 50 mile race with 4 buoys in any order you like. See Main Page - Three Rivers Race Especially the forum. Some interesting tales here - Thames A raters (40 foot masts!) broaching in rivers about the same width!!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This years race is Aug 6, called "Double Dammed" put on by the Hood River YC, I'll assume in Hood River, Oregon. If you read over on Sailing Anarchy, there is usually a thread ea year on it. Then one of the racers has a blog he will post results etc on too. I'll have to dig that up some more to get it. There is another "three sheets.com"?!?! or some such thing that also blogs about local too. 

This is the only race near me in the NW US that is what you posted about. IE smaller boats racing down a river. 

Marty


----------

